# Wireless Toshiba M10 problemi di crypt

## Manuelixm

Ciao a tutti, piano piano sto configurando tutto, ho questo problema:

la periferica funziona benissimo se non c'è nessuna protezione, se imposto una protezione WEP a 128 bit non riesco più a farla funzionare, o meglio, funziona,ma non c'è comunicazione. Come posso risolvere? Altra domanda non è possibile implementare la protezione WAP/PSK?

I moduli installati sono:

ipw2100 per la "scheda di rete" WiFi

crc32c

arc4

michael_mic

Configurazione eseguita seguendo l'apposito tread con lo script.

----------

## Josuke

ho notato ora di avere il tuo stesso problema...di solito non usavo protezione wep...mo indago

----------

## Manuelixm

Grazie mille, potrei anche lasciarla aperte, ma tutte le volte devo andare in ufficio ad attivare o disattivare la wifi. Sinceramente come protezione la wep non mi piace, preferisco la wap, però è sempre meglio che niente.

----------

## Josuke

mm allora...smanando un pochino ho scoperto che il mio problema è lo script..ossia...anche se metto nel conf la key wep poi non mi viene settata...settandola a mano con iwconfig tutto va che è una meraviglia.

A te iwconfig che dice? Comunque ora devo scoprire perchè lo script non me la setta

----------

## Josuke

Ok risolto...seguendo questa quida: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435

basta configurare correttamente il tutto senza troppi problemi e funziona tranquillamente..lungo il post spiega le righe da mettere nel file di configurazione per il wep

----------

## Manuelixm

Perfetto, sono riuscito anche io manualmente a settarlo e a farlo funzionare con WEP. Ora seguo il tuo link e configuro il tutto meglio.

Sai qualcosa per il WPA/PSK?

----------

## Josuke

Se devo essere sincero non me ne sono mai interessato..in effetti sarebbe oro colato farlo andare così...beh farò delle ricerche  :Smile: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Ho un problema, scusa se ti assillo, non riesco ad emergere il baselayout-1.11.0, mi da il baselayout-1.9.4-r3... sbaglio qualcosa?

Altra cosuccia quando c'è il mkdir -P la "P" è grande o piccola, grande a me non funziona.

----------

## Josuke

basta che crei quella dir io la creai tempo addietro per altri pacchetti quindi avevo la dir e il file già esistenti

creala con mkdir /etc/portage edita il file e prova ad aggiungerci questa stringa >=sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.0.

La p credo proprio sia piccola -p sta per parents ossia

```
-p, --parents     no error if existing, make parent directories as needed
```

----------

## Manuelixm

Esatto, anche io ho visto il manuale ed era piccola, il problema è che non mi trova una versione più recente di quella indicata.

----------

## Josuke

hai lanciato un emerge sync dopo questa operazione?

----------

## Manuelixm

Sì, ma nulla di fatto...

----------

## Josuke

mmm non mi vengono in mente motivi plausibili...prova a  postare esattamente tutti i passaggi che hai fatto..non so magari ti è sfuggito qualcosina

----------

## Manuelixm

Scusa il ritardo, allora i passaggi sono stati questi:

mkdir -P /etc/portage

```
echo "=sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.0" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

```
emerge sync

emerge -av sys-apps/baselayout
```

risultato:

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r3  -bootstrap -build -debug -livecd -(selinux) -static -(uclibc)  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.
```

Non so cosa crei questo problema.

----------

## Josuke

prova a scrivere

```

echo ">=sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.0" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

[/code]

----------

## Manuelixm

mmm... il mio portatile fa il difficile...

```
echo ">=sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.0" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

ciuccia root # emerge -av sys-apps/baselayout

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r3  -bootstrap -build -debug -livecd -(selinux) -static -(uclibc)  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No]  
```

----------

## Manuelixm

Forse ho trovato il metodo:

```
ciuccia root # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -av sys-apps/baselayout

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.85-r1  -bootstrap -build -(selinux)  90 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.1 [1.9.4-r3] -bootstrap -build -debug -livecd -static -(uclibc)  131 kB

Total size of downloads: 222 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.

```

può andare?

----------

## Josuke

Si dovrebbe andare anche così..ma mi sembra strano che non te lo prenda nel file unmask...forse non hai una versione di portage aggiornata?

----------

## Manuelixm

Ok ho fatto, ora sono sorti problemi infiiniti, non mi va più nulla, mi dà errori di crypto o qualcosa di simile, le net non partono più si bloccano alla richiesta dhcp...

Cosa posso fare?

----------

## Josuke

beh allora non ho il pèortatile sotto mano..comunque devi riconfigurare il file /etc/conf.d/net per le tue esigenze e li ci devi mettere la key Wep..la sintassi è spiegata nel forum poco più in basso mi sembra...per il crypt io risolsi semplicemmente commentando tutto nel file /etc/conf.d/crypt qualcosa

----------

## Manuelixm

Ora ho provato a commentare tutto nel file /etc/conf.d/cryptft.

----------

## Manuelixm

Niente da fare ho risolto gli errori di crypt, ma la rete non funziona.

----------

## Manuelixm

OK risolto, la rete è su... il mio portatile mi tira per il c... l'ho spento e l'ho riacceso, ha ripreso a funzionare...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Josuke

He he he ottimo..il WEP funziona? Se si direi che puoi mettere risolto al titolo del topic  :Wink: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Sì funzionava. sono tornato alla versione stabile, ho risistemato tutto il sistema... ma manualmente quali sono le operazioni da fare?

Io faccio così:

iwconfig eth1 essid "....."

iwconfig eth1 key s:"......" [.]

iwconfig eth1 key open

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

Solo che ora non mi funziona più in wep, ieri sì.

----------

## Josuke

No aspè..perchè sei tornato alla versione stabile??

----------

## Manuelixm

Perchè mi era saltato tutto, la shell non aveva più colori, i font erano tutti sballati... c'erano troppe cose da sitemare.

con un emerge -uDav world sono tornato alla versione stabile, non mi interessa scrivere tanti comandi, al massimo se i comandi sono corretti mi scrivo uno script e sistemo il tutto.

----------

## Josuke

ho capito...strano a me non ha dato problemi di alcun tipo...bo..comunque si ora non ho il portatile sotto mano ma credo che i comandi che hai elencato siano giusti

----------

